# Killing mice,



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats the most humane way to kill mice ?

Twisting there heads?

or what?

Also if anyone is selling any mice breeding cages and or mice contact me.


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

suffocate?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Try the feeder section for humane killing methods; there's info there. And the equipment classifieds for breeding cages.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

babies you can give a quick flick on the back of the head. anything bigger you can gas them with CO2 - seems like a lot of work building one. Think the method I will be using - hold them just behind the back of their head, and then pull firmly from the base of the tail. It disconnects the spine. seen this done and they are dead instantly.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks olivine, i will check the feeder section.

i don't have the means to buy CO2, at the moment


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

*gas*



puyopop said:


> thanks olivine, i will check the feeder section.
> 
> i don't have the means to buy CO2, at the moment


 gas is the most hummain but if you do use co2 they can resusatate


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I use the pencil method for dispatching my feeders, its a bit more hands on but works well.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Issa said:


> I use the pencil method for dispatching my feeders, its a bit more hands on but works well.


any more details on that?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my dad and grandma use pencil methof (and grandma worked in a lab for 25 years). My friend on here however uses the wack method..
I sell mice but im far from you...


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

i personally cant kill them buy snapping their spin with my hands, so i ( sounds stupid i know) just use a mouse trap, not a old fashion one but the plastic ones that snap their spin with out making a mess


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

u can just put them in the freezer and they will just go to sleep, i've had to do that with a few deformed chicks but i wouldnt kill any animal if there is really no need they need a couple of hours to make sure they r deffinatly dead, but check on the humain ways first otherwise u will end up spending loads having them put to sleep at the vets


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gizmossister said:


> u can just put them in the freezer and they will just go to sleep, i've had to do that with a few deformed chicks but i wouldnt kill any animal if there is really no need they need a couple of hours to make sure they r deffinatly dead, but check on the humain ways first otherwise u will end up spending loads having them put to sleep at the vets


no you cant..
unless they are pinkies, they will die a horrible death.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll probably get strung up by the " small and furry brigade" for this but sure........

Quite simple actually.

Place Rodent belly down on hard flat surface. Place rod on back of neck. Push rod down and slightly foward till you feel the neck break. Thats pretty much it, instant lights out, I've been breeding feeders for quite a while and tried various methods before settling on this one. If I'm honest its not one of the nicest thing for me to do, but from what I've observed one of the quickest and most painless ways for them to go.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> no you cant..
> unless they are pinkies, they will die a horrible death.


Agreed 100%, slowly freezing to death doesn't sound like a particulaly appealing way to die.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

I buy gas from aquarium stores, I personally don't like to break the bones. One because it goes through me and two I don't really want to run the risk of loose bones floating round the body


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

Issa said:


> I'll probably get strung up by the " small and furry brigade" for this but sure........
> 
> Quite simple actually.
> 
> Place Rodent belly down on hard flat surface. Place rod on back of neck. Push rod down and slightly foward till you feel the neck break. Thats pretty much it, instant lights out, I've been breeding feeders for quite a while and tried various methods before settling on this one. If I'm honest its not one of the nicest thing for me to do, but from what I've observed one of the quickest and most painless ways for them to go.


that sounds like a good method.

what do you mean by rod?
can you use a pencil ?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Pencils tend to break........ Pens would probably work well with mousie sized. I use a pen for small rats and a bit of an old curtain rail for the larger adults.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

hm ok i will try that method.

however is it illegal??? would u be done for animal abuse lol ?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Nope, its actually an accepted method of euthanasia. Have a google of "cervical dislocation" thats the fancy name for the practice.


----------



## sazzjaydee (Mar 20, 2009)

Have to say I couldn't kill mice myself especially by the freezing method as it is cruel to slowly freeze to death and I wouln't be able to hold on to its head and pull its tail either. I find it hard enough to buy the already frozen mice without feeling sorry for them but being a snake lover does have its horrible side. If I ever had to kill a rodent think the rod method would be best as anything else seems rather cruel


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

puyopop said:


> hm ok i will try that method.
> 
> however is it illegal??? would u be done for animal abuse lol ?


my grandma is licensed to do it, by the university she worked with lol, its not illegal no, your doing it quickly and humanly..
we use pencils/brios etc at home.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

A mouse trap


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

had a go at this today. Had to "dispatch" 10 weener mice. Felt like i was going to hell doing it, but had to be done. Part and parcel of snake keeping after all!

flicking on the back of the head didnt work at all. 

I tried two other methods that worked. Put a rod behind their head and pulled on the tail worked very well sometimes, but on others the tails came off. They were dead by this point, but its not ideal as the tail goes to waste.

Another method i ended up accidently trying by badly attempting the above was simply to crush their heads. The skull at that age is very weak. However after doing this the bodies would squirm a lot for some period. Didnt seem to kill them as quick as the above method which i was suprised at. You would think having ur brain smashed in you would be flat dead!Anyhow dont think i will be doing that again. Didnt seem entirely humaine.

So i think the method of snapping the spine by pulling on the head and tail works, but is more suited to older mice with stronger tails.


----------

